# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SSIS Package Fails When Run As Scheduled Job

## jjkatz23

Working in SQL Server 2012 with Visual Studio 2012 and MS Excel 2010.

I have a very simple SSIS package that exports the results of a SQL query to Excel and then emails the Excel file. The package runs just fine from BIDS, but when I try to run it from a scheduled job on the server it fails with the error below. I've verified that 32-bit runtime is off (it's supposed to be off), that the file path and sheet name are correct, and that everything else is as it should be. I've tried deleting and recreating the job, deleting and recreating the SSIS package, and deleting and recreating the Excel file. I've also tried replacing the package and the Excel file with the non-prod versions (the job runs on my non-prod server).  The error below makes no sense at all.

I have a number of other packages that perform similar tasks and this is the only one failing.

Date 2/22/2016 11:34:39 AM
Log Job History (Report_CellPhoneList)

Step ID 1
Server {server name edited from post}
Job Name Report_CellPhoneList
Step Name Run SSIS Package
Duration 00:00:05
Sql Severity 0
Sql Message ID 0
Operator Emailed
Operator Net sent
Operator Paged
Retries Attempted 0

Message
Executed as user: {username edited from post}. Microsoft (R) SQL Server Execute Package Utility Version 11.0.5058.0 for 64-bit Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Started: 11:34:40 AM Error: 2016-02-22 11:34:42.02 Code: 0xC0202009 Source: Export to Excel Excel Destination [52] Description: SSIS Error Code DTS_E_OLEDBERROR. An OLE DB error has occurred. Error code: 0x80004005. End Error Error: 2016-02-22 11:34:42.02 Code: 0xC02020E8 Source: Export to Excel Excel Destination [52] Description: Opening a rowset for "CellPhoneList$" failed. Check that the object exists in the database. End Error Error: 2016-02-22 11:34:44.27 Code: 0xC004706B Source: Export to Excel SSIS.Pipeline Description: "Excel Destination" failed validation and returned validation status "VS_ISBROKEN". End Error Error: 2016-02-22 11:34:44.27 Code: 0xC004700C Source: Export to Excel SSIS.Pipeline Description: One or more component failed validation. End Error Error: 2016-02-22 11:34:44.27 Code: 0xC0024107 Source: Export to Excel Description: There were errors during task validation. End Error DTExec: The package execution returned DTSER_FAILURE (1). Started: 11:34:40 AM Finished: 11:34:44 AM Elapsed: 4.25 seconds. The package execution failed. The step failed.

Edit/Delete Message

----------

